# How to install xap/appx/appxbundle without PC



## shubham1358 (Dec 5, 2015)

file explorer does nothing whenever i click install option to install app
Is there anything i am missing or
There is some other tool/app to do so


----------



## dxdy (Dec 5, 2015)

you cant do this... not possible


----------



## davenasc (Dec 5, 2015)

not all apps can be installed by the file manager


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 5, 2015)

I think only signed apps.


----------



## shubham1358 (Dec 5, 2015)

Is there any tool to install apps  (without help of file explorer).
 I have seen some tool for wp7 or 8 on xda but i don't know whether it works on windows 10


----------



## shubham1358 (Dec 5, 2015)

Is there any tool to install apps  (without help of file explorer).
 I have seen some tool for wp7 or 8 on xda but i don't know whether it works on windows 10


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 5, 2015)

YESSSS ... read search on this great forum.  https://www.google.com/url?q=http:/...ds-cse&usg=AFQjCNGJKSp4_X0JBgeAGCN8TEvpZuiFiQ


----------



## jessenic (Dec 19, 2015)

You can deploy appx and appxbundles without PC, go to Developer Settings and turn on Device Portal. Then tap Pair and memorize the password or just leave it there in the background. Now go to Edge and navigate to http://127.0.0.1/ and enter the password. I suggest to also check the Remember box. Now you can deploy appx packages on the Apps page. This does not work for XAP.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 19, 2015)

My edge didnt ask for password.
On developer mode on device portal set off ask for password.


----------



## x_orange90_x (Dec 24, 2015)

It won't install unsigned packages though.  That sort of defeats the purpose of being a Developer option doesn't it?


----------



## slimdam (Dec 24, 2015)

jessenic said:


> You can deploy appx and appxbundles without PC, go to Developer Settings and turn on Device Portal. Then tap Pair and memorize the password or just leave it there in the background. Now go to Edge and navigate to http://127.0.0.1/ and enter the password. I suggest to also check the Remember box. Now you can deploy appx packages on the Apps page. This does not work for XAP.

Click to collapse



Appx files are getting deployed, but they won't open.


----------



## fadilfadz (Dec 19, 2017)

Windows 10 Mobile is possible to install repacked wp8.1 xap files without pc

Req: 1) Interop tool
         2) Any zip manager



First unpack the xap file
Open interop tool & goto application
Select developer option then slide to register a package
Browse AppxManifest.xml (not WMAppManifest.xml) from the unpacked xap
click register.. (some times gives error but still clicking register)
BOOM..........!


----------



## Superded (Dec 19, 2017)

fadilfadz said:


> Windows 10 Mobile is possible to install repacked wp8.1 xap files without pc
> 
> Req: 1) Interop tool
> 2) Any zip manager
> ...

Click to collapse



What i would do if app didn't have AppxManifest.xml?


----------



## fadilfadz (Dec 20, 2017)

Superded said:


> What i would do if app didn't have AppxManifest.xml?

Click to collapse



Its not possible,It is wp8 xap. 
It works for wp8.1 xap


----------



## dxdy (Dec 21, 2017)

thats rare... deploy from PC is best way to install xap files


----------



## fadilfadz (Dec 21, 2017)

dxdy said:


> thats rare... deploy from PC is best way to install xap files

Click to collapse



Yeah... Better way with pc


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Dec 28, 2017)

dxdy said:


> thats rare... deploy from PC is best way to install xap files

Click to collapse



i get various errors deploying xaps.Its a miss or hit.
I only installed custom pfd with my phone in airplane mode in order to succeed!!!


----------



## dxdy (Dec 28, 2017)

NIKOSXRI said:


> i get various errors deploying xaps.Its a miss or hit.
> I only installed custom pfd with my phone in airplane mode in order to succeed!!!

Click to collapse



i have collection of xaps and all install without problems... just need right xap file and good interop unlock... btw why you need PFD on W10M????


----------



## NIKOSXRI (Dec 28, 2017)

Just to check the interop and some tweaks...
I use the xap deployer and lite sdk from here
https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi.../tutorial-deploy-xaps-easily-wpv-xap-t3263968
Do you have a better method?

Do we have fs access for lumia 950 yet or not?
I guess I have to wait a bit for Heathcliff74...


----------



## dxdy (Dec 28, 2017)

NIKOSXRI said:


> Just to check the interop and some tweaks...
> I use the xap deployer and lite sdk from here
> https://forum.xda-developers.com/wi.../tutorial-deploy-xaps-easily-wpv-xap-t3263968
> Do you have a better method?

Click to collapse



this is only and best method.... 



NIKOSXRI said:


> Do we have fs access for lumia 950 yet or not?
> I guess I have to wait a bit for Heathcliff74...

Click to collapse



NO! full system access not works via Interop Tools... for now wait...


----------

